# 3.25" space



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just curious, what kind of fish or corals can you keep in a 3.25" width space



http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds//showproduct.php?product=32141


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Bubble wall?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

A killer modified refugium and pod farm. Remember...those dimensions are external not the actual reflection of the internal actual live space for things to grow......I could be mistaken.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That width is best suited for a mysid farm. The glass bracing and depth makes access a PITA for a macro algae refugium or an algal turf scrubber.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Inverts. Freshwater. Tall plants, or moss wall. And let it grow out.

Or, the best looking ant farm going!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I second the ant farm!


----------

